# Cableado ventilador de pie



## Mojoyoyu (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola,

llebo como 2 dias rompiendome los cuernos para conseguir hacer funcionar un ventilador de pie(uso domestico) de 3 velocidades, tiene 5 cables+1 cable conectado a la carcasa exterior del motor(supongo que tierra de color *verdoso*).

Los colores de los cables son:

- *Rojo*
- *Negro*
- *Marron*
- *Lila*
- Blanco

Alguien sabria como hacer el conexionado de los cables para poder arrancar el motor?

Os dejo unas fotos para ilustrar mejor la situación:


http://img714.imageshack.us/i/09072010013.jpg/http://img713.imageshack.us/i/09072010015.jpg/http://img594.imageshack.us/i/09072010016.jpg/


Saludos y muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 14, 2010)

espero ser claro
el capacitor (c)  puede ser entre 1 y 4 micros, las puntas son la alimentacion  y los cuadrados la llave selectora de velocidad


----------

